

New Vehicle Engine 3.5x More Efficient Than Combustion Engine, -90% Emissions - hydrazine
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42460541

======
Osiris
The Wave engine has been posted about before, but I still find it an
intriguing idea, especially for something like the Volt that uses gasoline
only as a generator, so it's able to run at an optimal efficiency. This type
of engine is, seemly, perfect for that kind of application.

I find it interesting that this modern engine is actually significantly less
complicated than the 100-year-old engine it's replacing. It seems that
technology is often about refining ideas to their simplest form rather than
getting more complex (e.g., the Atom is a much simpler CPU than standard x86
processors)

It looks like it's going to be several years before it's commercially viable.

~~~
hydrazine
I'm quite fond of Antoine de Saint-Exupery's quote, "Perfection is achieved,
not when there is nothing more to add, but when there is nothing left to take
away."

(And my mistake, didn't see doron's earlier post.)

